# How do you keep your dogs from roaming?



## Kotori (May 23, 2012)

I don't have any guardian dogs, and I won't be able to get them for a few years, but I've always wondered: how do you keep your dog on your land? Do you use the electric collar-fence, actual fencing or do they just stay with the animals?


----------



## poorboys (May 24, 2012)

ours are fenced in with the goats, they won't even step out of the gate when it's open, I have a friend that has two females and they are fenced but they are escapes, I had them here for breeding and they got out, but my male stayed put. they will gaurd and protect lots of ground if you don't keep them in or train them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 24, 2012)

You have to have a fence. Whether it's livestock fence or electric fence. If you don't then the will wander. They think that if they see it, then it's there land. If they do chase an animal then they could chase it a long way away and might not be able to find there way back.


----------



## Citylife (May 24, 2012)

First step IMO is spay or neuter them!  Being over-loaded with hormones will make any dog not think correctly.


----------



## LBFarms (May 26, 2012)

In with the goats. 4 wire electric 20,000 volts.


----------



## redtailgal (May 26, 2012)

LGD's are getting more and more popular every day around here.  Most folks around here keep a stout electric fence and let the dog learn the consequences of touching it at a young age.

Of course, there are the few that will still wander.  I just wouldnt keep a wandering LGD.  They have a job to do......to guard the flock, herd etc.  Their guardian skills are poor indeed if they leave their charges to wander, and should be neutered and rehomed to a ore suitable life.

Most folks out here will not spay/neuter a good guardian, as its hard to find a truly good guardian.  Intact dogs that do their job well need to be available for breeding purposes......its those that are prone to wander that get that trip to the vet for the "snip".


----------



## MonsterMalak (May 26, 2012)

A friend of mine uses the Fenceless system with the electric collars to fence in his dogs.  He has the system to contain 15-20 acre pastures.  This sounds easier than trying to maintain a fenceline free of weeds or snow that would ground out a electric fence.

Some breeds are more prone to roam, and individuals in the breed will vary.  Some dogs guard from the perimeter, and actively chase to repell the predators.  Not the same thing as raoming the neighborhood.  

Some individuals are near impossible to contain.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (May 29, 2012)

Your question brings up another question.  Inside or outside the fence?  

We will soon be getting our LGD's.  We are opting to "not" have them fenced in with our animals, but rather to have them outside the fencing with the ability to patrol.  This is why we are going this route:

It is my understanding that it is instinctual for the LGD's to protect and stay near their charges.  As long as they have enough to do and enough charges to watch over, thus keeping them busy, they shouldn't really have a need to wander off.  The LGD's are supposse to warn off predators that they hear and see from a long distance away.  First by bark, then bark and run, then kill if neccessary.  

If they are on the outside of the fencing, they have the ability to do all of the above.  If the LGD's are on the inside of the fencing, they have to wait until the predator is within the fencing where your livestock is in order to charge and or kill with any effectiveness. We want our dogs to be able to chase them off long before they get in sight of our livestock.   

I believe that each situation may be a bit different.  We have 26 acres that are not completely fenced, but our livestock fenced in a smaller acerage within the 26.  We then have hundreds of acres behind us so if they do roam in order to chase predators away, I am ok with that.  If we had a small amount of land, we would most likely consider fencing in the entire area.  

I think a huge consideration is having enough to keep the LGD busy so that they don't desire to wander.  They are working dogs and desire to work.


----------



## poorboys (May 30, 2012)

If you do that excpect not to see your dogs for awhile., I would worry that they would'nt come back, my dogs sound the alarm, no= predetor IN. period. never have i seen a animal enter my fenced in area where my dogs are, just would'nt happen.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 30, 2012)

*My female will not wander more than about 100' away from the house. 

My male on the other hand wanders BAD. He is fixed but just won't stay put. I have him on a 100' cable run. Is positioned next to the livestock but not in their pens. He can bark and chase away anything around and if the predator gets close enough the female will go after it.*


----------



## MonsterMalak (Jun 1, 2012)

Some breeds are more inclined to roam, and some individuals are worse than others.

I usually keep some dogs in with the stock, and 1-3 outside uncontained.  
I agree with the idea that once the predators figure out that the dogs are unable to cross the fence, they have no reason to fear constantly checking the defenses.

With the Kangals and Boz, they will give great chase, and make the predators respect or fear coming within a half a mile or so.  

The dogs are always home in the daytime, but will run out after coyotes at night.  They come right back, and have never run away.

The only time I have had a problem with a dog running off, is with a young dog that is not normally outside the pasture.
They have not developed the sense of territory and boundries.

Neighbor dogs are accepted up to our home if they are submissive, but will be chased out or killed if they go into the pasture with the sheep.


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 2, 2012)

When a single guard dog chases a single coyote , the dog can kill it if he catches up to it, However...   What happens when one guard dog ( such as the Kangals and Boz) chaces a coyote, then reaching a coyote pack ??? One of my neighbors about a mile away owns 5000 acres of hilly rangeland where he runs a cow/ calf operation. He says that there are dens of coyotes on his property where he has counted 10 to 30 coyotes at those den sites.  There are nightly coyote  community sings  2 times a night around our ranch that one can't even count the number of individual howling voices.  I talked to a Fish and Game ranger who said that 3 late automns ago he had observed a pack of 73 coyotes at a community sing .  I lost 2 of my guard Boxers ( 90 & 95 pounds of solid muscle) when each one chaced after a single coyote untill they come upon a pack and were killed and torn to shreds in seperate incidents. I found their bodies by following the circling buzzards.  Last spring, my across the street neighbor ( raises sheep) lost his 110 lb Rottie this way too.  All he found of him was his head and hide the next morning not 100 yards away from his pasture.


----------



## Grazer (Jun 2, 2012)

Most non-LGD breeds stand no chance against a pack of coyotes or larger predators, regardless of these dogs' size.
The more primitive LGD's like for instance the different Turkish breeds and the LGD breeds from former Soviet Union and some Asian countries are of a whole different caliber. 
I've never had dogs that were not living behind a fence, so I can't speak from experience here, but I've been told that LGD's don't fall for that coyote/wolf trick often. It's as if they instinctively know what these predators are planning.
All LGD breeds have traditionally worked in packs, so these dogs also instinctively have each others backs.


----------



## dwbonfire (Jun 2, 2012)

i have one pyr, he was such a problem at first. regretfully i got rid of his litter mate/companion because of stupidity on my part for not doing enough research to know these dogs do much better in a pair or a pack. good for you for doing your research, it will save you trouble in the long run for sure.
my male would hop the fence like it was nothing, and step right over the electric because i couldnt seem to place it at a perfect height he would get zapped. eventually he settled in here and has been wonderful since. i was so incredibly close to rehoming him, already had someone wanting him and i thank goodness i did not. hes a great dog now, but a good fence is a must for these dogs. though i do believe he would have stayed put if he had his companion here with him. one never knows! good luck to you when you finally get your dog(s) they are great


----------



## JTuffnell (Jun 6, 2012)

Our Great Pyrenees who died of bloat about 6 weeks ago was an escapee as a puppy; he could climb anything! We put up one strand of electric fence inside the pasture fence; he "fried" himself 4 times, once on each side of the field, and then never tried to escape again. (That fence then didn't work for years, but he never tested it.) We also never had a coyote (the predator of choice here) in our field. We could hear the coyote calls, and then we would hear our dog's deep "woof, woof, woof" and then no more coyote calls.
We now have an 11 week old Great Pyrenees puppy, and we have a new strand of electric fence inside our fence, hoping this little fellow will learn early not to entertain the idea of climbing out. He's touched it with his nose 3 times that we know of, and he cries and runs from it, and we feel sad, but we also hope he's thinking he doesn't want to do that any more.
We have friends who have Great Pyrenees, male and female, who escape and roam a long way from home; one has begun bringing "stolen" items from the neighbors, which is not helping neighbor relationships! It is really important for many reasons to keep your dog(s) with your herd/flock.
Good luck, when you get your guardian(s).


----------



## EmilyVioletElithabeth (Oct 1, 2015)

poorboys said:


> ours are fenced in with the goats, they won't even step out of the gate when it's open, I have a friend that has two females and they are fenced but they are escapes, I had them here for breeding and they got out, but my male stayed put. they will gaurd and protect lots of ground if you don't keep them in or train them.


How to you train them to say with the goats?


----------



## babsbag (Oct 1, 2015)

Hot wire


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 2, 2015)

They (LGDs) "should" bond to/with the goats and not "want" to leave them. The most common problem is with some breeds, once they start a chase, they don't know when to stop, and will run down the prey till the kill. Others as previously stated, believe everything they can see is their territory and should be protected. 

Good fencing is/should almost always be the first line of defense against predators as well as to prevent your livestock and dogs from wandering. Hot wire is further insurance. Once your animals get zapped a couple of times, they have to be pretty badly worked up to be willing to take a zap to get at something on the other side of the fence.


----------

